# Manchester United - Real Madrid 1-2



## Tifo'o (4 Marzo 2013)

Ritorno Ottavi di Champions League tra Manchester United e Real Madrid. Dopo il deludente 1-1 del Real Madrid i blancos sono chiamati a vincere, o pareggiare con più di 1 gol, per passare il turno.
*
Dove vedere Manchester United Real Madrid in tv, in diretta?
*
La partita sarà trasmessa su SKY e Mediaset Premium

Di seguito commenti e formazioni ufficiali 

_Curiosità_

L'ultimo precendente dell'Old Trafford risale al 2003 quando ci fu una grandissima partita terminata 4-3 per i red devils. In quel caso però il Real si qualificò alle semifinali (eliminati poi dalla futura finalista e perdente Juventus) grazie al 3-1 dell'andata. Di quel Real e Manchester non c'è più nessuno o quasi, ma un certo Ronaldo con la maglia bianca fece 3 gol. Questa volta a 10 anni di distanza ci sarà ancora un Ronaldo. Ricordi che rievocano il passato?


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Marzo 2013)

Sicuramente un bella partita la migliore in questa fase


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Marzo 2013)

Se il Real passa è il favorito numero 1 imo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Marzo 2013)

Forza United.


----------



## DannySa (4 Marzo 2013)

Per me il Real va a casa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Marzo 2013)

sarà una partita pazzesca...il Real si gioca la stagione


----------



## Doctore (4 Marzo 2013)

Forza utd


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Marzo 2013)

Secondo me 2-2


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Marzo 2013)

quella del 2003 era stata una partita pazzesca...nettamente più forti di adesso
nel Manchester c'era Van Nistelrooy-Giggs (giovane)-Schoels-Roy Keane-Beckham-Bartez-Ferdinand (giovane) e nel Real c'era Ronaldo-Zidane-Raul-Figo-Roberto Carlos-Casillas (giovane)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Per me il Real va a casa.


.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quella del 2003 era stata una partita pazzesca...nettamente più forti di adesso
> nel Manchester c'era Van Nistelrooy-Giggs (giovane)-Schoels-Roy Keane-Beckham-Bartez-Ferdinand (giovane) e nel Real c'era Ronaldo-Zidane-Raul-Figo-Roberto Carlos-Casillas (giovane)



Esatto cioe il paragone con quel real con questo e lo united con questo..... tra l'altro la rube affronto entrambe le squadre

Rimango dell'idea che quella è stata la CL piu difficile negli ultimi 10 anni perche ci arrivarono le squadre che meritamente battorono tutte le piu forti imho poi c'èrano anche più portite, visto che al posto degli ottavi c'èra un girone


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Esatto cioe il paragone con quel real con questo e lo united con questo..... tra l'altro la rube affronto entrambe le squadre
> 
> Rimango dell'idea che quella è stata la CL piu difficile negli ultimi 10 anni perche ci arrivarono le squadre che meritamente battorono tutte le piu forti imho poi c'èrano anche più portite, visto che al posto degli ottavi c'èra un girone



si era sicuramente più difficile...oggi la Champions è roba per Barca-Real-Bayern, invece prima quasi tutte le big potevano vincerla...anche PSV-Ajax-Porto-Arsenal-Liverpool-Inter xD


----------



## Tobi (4 Marzo 2013)

Voglio che passi il real per poi assistere allo spettacolo Ronaldo vs Bonucci


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2013)

Secondo me passa il Manchester.


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Marzo 2013)

Già all'andata se le sonp date, sarà sicuramente una partita spettacolare.


----------



## Andrea89 (5 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Voglio che passi il real per poi assistere allo spettacolo Ronaldo vs Bonucci


Nemmeno in finale vedresti una cosa del genere.
A parte il fatto che è scontato che i gobbi, se passassero il turno, incontrerebbero sempre una squadra improponibile a certi livelli, nel caso di un Real-Gobbentus i madrileni subirebbero le 7 piaghe d'Egitto+ attacco di diarrea collettiva a poche ore dalla partita.


----------



## iceman. (5 Marzo 2013)

Secondo voi verra' fischiato ronaldo? Comunque da non perdere , sarebbe da orgasmo un 1-1 tutti ai supplementari dove finisce 3-3 e poi rigori...


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Marzo 2013)

durissima vincere a old trafford ma il real è superiore...se è nella giornata giusta ce la può sicuramente fare


----------



## Andrea89 (5 Marzo 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Secondo voi verra' fischiato ronaldo? Comunque da non perdere , sarebbe da orgasmo un 1-1 tutti ai supplementari dove finisce 3-3 e poi rigori...


Secondo me Ronaldo non verrà fischiato.
Finisse come dici tu godrei


----------



## BB7 (5 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldo verrà accolto tra gli applausi imho


----------



## Doctore (5 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Voglio che passi il real per poi assistere allo spettacolo Ronaldo vs Bonucci


ma non potrebbe capitare al milan ?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Marzo 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Secondo voi verra' fischiato ronaldo? Comunque da non perdere , sarebbe da orgasmo un 1-1 tutti ai supplementari dove finisce 3-3 e poi rigori...



scusa se finisce 3-3 ai supplementari non passa il Real? cmq penso che verrà trattato bene Ronaldo


----------



## iceman. (5 Marzo 2013)

ma mi sa che dai supplementari in poi la regola del gol in trasferta non vale piu'. Dovrebbe essere cosi' poi se vale pure ai supplementari fa niente lo stesso, 3a 3 sarebbe bellissimo


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Marzo 2013)

Ho la sensazione che Mou prenderà l'ennesimo tronco anale.


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2013)

Partita assolutamente senza pronostico, può accadere di tutto


----------



## BB7 (5 Marzo 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ma mi sa che dai supplementari in poi la regola del gol in trasferta non vale piu'. Dovrebbe essere cosi' poi se vale pure ai supplementari fa niente lo stesso, 3a 3 sarebbe bellissimo



Per quel che ne so la regola dei gol in trasferta vale ANCHE nei supplementari perchè vengono considerati una specie di continuazione della partita...


----------



## pennyhill (5 Marzo 2013)

*Manchester United*: De Gea, Rafael, Evra, Ferdinand, Vidić, Giggs, Carrick, Nani, Cleverley, Welbeck, Van Persie 

_A Disposizione_: Lindegaard, Evans, Valencia, Young, Kagawa, Rooney, Hernández.


*Real Madrid*: Diego López, Varane, Ramos, Fábio Coentrão, Arbeloa, Khedira, Özil, Xabi Alonso, Di María, Ronaldo, Higuaín

_A Disposizione_: Adán, Pepe, Albiol, Kaká, Modrić, José Callejón, Benzema.


----------



## Brontolo (5 Marzo 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma non potrebbe capitare al milan ?



no, il milan non passa al camp nou


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> *Manchester United*: De Gea, Rafael, Evra, Ferdinand, Vidić, Giggs, Carrick, Nani, Cleverley, Welbeck, Van Persie
> 
> _A Disposizione_: Lindegaard, Evans, Valencia, Young, Kagawa, Rooney, Hernández.
> 
> ...



Rooney in panca?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> *Manchester United*: De Gea, Rafael, Evra, Ferdinand, Vidić, Giggs, Carrick, Nani, Cleverley, Welbeck, Van Persie
> 
> _A Disposizione_: Lindegaard, Evans, Valencia, Young, Kagawa, Rooney, Hernández.
> 
> ...


Che?????? Nani e wellbeck insieme?


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2013)

*Rooney fuori. Gioca Gigga*


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Avrei fatto giocare young al posto di nani, young almeno si sbatte. Nani è semplicemente fumoso, giocatore inutile farà una partitaccia


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Avrei fatto giocare young al posto di nani, young almeno si sbatte. Nani è semplicemente fumoso, giocatore inutile farà una partitaccia



Attenzione che le poche volte che è in serata è uno degli esterni più forte del Mondo.
Potrebbe essere la carta vincente o perdente di Sir Alex


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Attenzione che le poche volte che è in serata è uno degli esterni più forte del Mondo.
> Potrebbe essere la carta vincente o perdente di Sir Alex



Non credo ha azzecato la partita sabato non si ripete


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non credo ha azzecato la partita sabato non si ripete



Ah ecco,allora passa il Madrid


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Marzo 2013)

Quanto sta male Ferguson 


Gli va bene che ha in squadra uno come RVP


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Secondo me Ferguson punta sul catenaccio e ripartenze, nani è abbastanza veloce.... Scontata il catenaccio da parte dei reds anche perche giocano solo cosi


----------



## Doctore (5 Marzo 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> no, il milan non passa al camp nou


...giusto un pochetto scaramantico


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Maddai le maglie verdi che barba sono brutte e poi il campo è verde non se vede niente. Non possono togliere sto colore penoso?


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Marzo 2013)

varane è il nuovo thiago


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2013)

Incredibile.

Passa il Real


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Marzo 2013)

Palo dello United


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Marzo 2013)

dominio united per ora


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Van Persie comunque nelle grande partite scompare, giocatoretto


----------



## Albijol (5 Marzo 2013)

Bella la parata di testicoli del portiere del Real


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Van persie mamma mia  che giocatore inutile


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Van persie peggiore in campo una vera e propria zavorra... sbaglia tutto ed è sempre nel posto sbagliato

Bella partita comunque


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2013)

Che s'è mangiato


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Marzo 2013)

mamma mia welbeck


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Passa il Real.. il manchester tra andata e ritorno si sta mangiando l'impossibile


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Marzo 2013)

Entra kakà


----------



## iceman. (5 Marzo 2013)

ma benzema?


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Marzo 2013)

vai ricky!se dovesse segnare potrei commuovermi


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Varane migliore in campo, altro che giovane questo sembra un veterano che personalità.

Peggiore van persie un cancro Pazzini farebbe meglio. Fuori fuori dentro rooney


----------



## The Ripper (5 Marzo 2013)

entra kakino

p.s. varane è un mostro...


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Marzo 2013)

impressionante veramente varane!da dove l'hanno tirato fuori?


----------



## BB7 (5 Marzo 2013)

Il Manchester sta giocando in maniera MOLTO intelligente. Wellbeck è proprio bravo, imprendibile. Varane è il nuovo Thiago. Higuain e Arbeloa ripeto che sono 2 cessi


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Marzo 2013)

finito primo tempo 0-0. Bella partita


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Varane comunque è stato pagato 10 mil... era una scomessa e ci hanno vinto, una delle poche del real visto che loro comprano sempre giocatori fatti.

Noi per dire 10 mil per un difesore non li metteremo mai figuriamoci una scomessa poi

- - - Aggiornato - - -



BB7 ha scritto:


> Il Manchester sta giocando in maniera MOLTO intelligente. Wellbeck è proprio bravo, imprendibile. Varane è il nuovo Thiago. Higuain e Arbeloa ripeto che sono 2 cessi



Aggiugi Van persie un didastro scarso


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Marzo 2013)

partita equilibratissima...il Manchester sta sprecando troppo tra andata e primo tempo di ritorno


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Marzo 2013)

Varene e veramente forte, e al Real dal 2011 sta trovando sta continuuità da questa stagione.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Marzo 2013)

Partita ancora bloccata,entrambe le squadre stanno badando prima di tutto alla solidità difensiva (a discapito del povero RVP).Il Real è un po' troppo timido secondo me.

P.S. Varane è spaziale,e non l'hanno nemmeno pagato tantissimo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldo ogni volta che ha palla viene circondato


----------



## sheva90 (5 Marzo 2013)

Per me passa il Real.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Marzo 2013)

Kakà quì 6 anni fa ha fatto la sua miglior partita


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2013)

Che giocatore Varane.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Marzo 2013)

si è veramente una bestia Varane...forse potenzialmente è più forte di Thiago Silva


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Marzo 2013)

autorete Sergio Ramos


----------



## Snake (5 Marzo 2013)

Varane è già adesso il più forte centrale al mondo period


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2013)

Che asino Sergio Ramos


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Marzo 2013)

gol del manchester united


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Cioe ahahahhah van persie aveva pure sbagliato meno male che ci ha pensato l'altro scarsone di sergio ramos rotfl


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Marzo 2013)

secondo me quando una squadra che pareggia fuori casa poi segna per prima al ritorno rischia sempre moltissimo


----------



## BB7 (5 Marzo 2013)

A Varane gliela abbiamo chiamata LOL leggerezza sua anche.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Marzo 2013)

Il Real sarebbe un altro avversario in meno per la Juventus. La Juve ha la strada spianata per questa CL.


----------



## Frikez (5 Marzo 2013)

La vaccata l'ha fatta Varane comunque


----------



## prd7 (5 Marzo 2013)

Varane in questa partita sta soffrendo...ma è normale, ha 19 anni.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Passa il real secondo me. Molto pericoloso segnare per primi


----------



## Frikez (5 Marzo 2013)

Ora lo United è arretrato troppo..40 minuti così e il gol lo prendono di sicuro


----------



## prd7 (5 Marzo 2013)

Perché tifo? Se subisci è ancor peggio, non capisco il senso.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Van persie peggio di pazzini non scherzo


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Marzo 2013)

Rosso per Nani. MA per favore va ma nani non la visto Arbitro pro Real vergogna che arbitri in europa


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2013)

Questo arbitro è un demente


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Che vergogna dai


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Marzo 2013)

ma dai


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Marzo 2013)

Come rovinare una partita ma daiii


----------



## Albijol (5 Marzo 2013)

Nani il solito....

No parole censurate dai su


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Comunque cosa dicevamo? Nani o migliora una squadra o la peggiora ahahahahhaha


----------



## BB7 (5 Marzo 2013)

Ma cosa bisogna avere in testa per rovinare una partita in questo modo? Solo chi non ma MAI giocato a calcio può pensare che questo sia un fallo anche solo da giallo. Pazzesco non ho parole.


----------



## Albijol (5 Marzo 2013)

Io mi sono rotto le scatole a vedere le spagnole vergognosamente aiutate dagli arbitri


----------



## Frikez (5 Marzo 2013)

Sir Alex


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io mi sono rotto le scatole a vedere le spagnole vergognosamente aiutate dagli arbitri



In arrivo il rosso e solito rigore contro di noi da parte del barca sono sicurissimo


----------



## Frikez (5 Marzo 2013)

Rigore netto


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Marzo 2013)

Passa il Real ormai e assedio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2013)

Rosso a casissimo


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Il manchester tra un po prende il gol


----------



## Albijol (5 Marzo 2013)

Purtroppo lo United non è abituato a difendere...spero nel miracolo dai


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2013)

Finita. Passa il Real


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Beh si sapeva dai


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Marzo 2013)

1-1 gran gol di Modric


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Marzo 2013)

eccolo il gol

passa il real, segnare per primi è una grandissima cavolata


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Marzo 2013)

Che goal, s'era capito che sarebbe finita dentro già solo dalla preparazione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2013)

1-1 Bah speriamo lo UTD resista fino ai rigori.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Marzo 2013)

Per il Manchester sarà impossibile passare in 10.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> eccolo il gol
> 
> passa il real, segnare per primi è una grandissima cavolata



Beh anche giocare in 10 per colpa dell'arbitro credo influisca


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Marzo 2013)

2-1 Ronaldo.


----------



## Frikez (5 Marzo 2013)

Scontato

Cristianooooooo


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2013)

Scontatissimo


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Marzo 2013)

1-2

finita


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Marzo 2013)

Ecco, finita.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2013)

Addio.


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2013)

Real ai quarti


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh anche giocare in 10 per colpa dell'arbitro credo influisca



ah sono in 10? la partita non la sto guardando


----------



## iceman. (5 Marzo 2013)

che bestia sto ronaldo


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Scontato il rosso ha deciso tutto. Non voglio vedere mourinho lametarsi da oggi in poi


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Marzo 2013)

Quest'anno la vince il Real la CL dopo aver rubato nel 2010 ora nel 2013 siamo di nuovo li, partita rovinata dall'arbitro.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Marzo 2013)

se il rosso non c'era come dite voi comunque è l'ennesima prova che le spagnole devono passare a tutti i costi

prepariamoci per il camp nou perchè ci sarà da rosicare


----------



## Albijol (5 Marzo 2013)

Cmq in ottica "Parrucchino non deve assolutamente vincere la Champions" è meglio che passi il Real.


----------



## Lollo interista (5 Marzo 2013)

Espulsione RI-DI-CO-LA


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Sti spagnoli comunque devono sempre rubare oh... aspettatevi una ladrata del barca ci metto la mano sul fuoco


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sti spagnoli comunque devono sempre rubare oh... aspettatevi una ladrata del barca ci metto la mano sul fuoco



dopo il gol di sheva annullato e il rigore del 2-1 riparatore dell'anno scorso c'è da aspettarsi di tutto


----------



## The Ripper (5 Marzo 2013)

arbitro vergognoso. spera di recuperare punti ammonendo a destra e a manca...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

comunque il manchester ha giocato male in attacco. malissimo. ha creato pochissimi pericoli. 
e poi rooney doveva entrare ad inizio ripresa


----------



## BB7 (5 Marzo 2013)

Ho già spento tutto. Partita falsata e finita.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Marzo 2013)

io continuo a ripetere che mufrigno è l'allenatore più sculato della storia del calcio


----------



## Snake (5 Marzo 2013)

9 anni fa Mourinho vinceva la champions col Porto dopo aver eliminato il Manchester con una ladrata, la storia si ripete...


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Sto real quante chiappe ha?


----------



## BB7 (5 Marzo 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> io continuo a ripetere che mufrigno è l'allenatore più sculato della storia del calcio



Stavo per convincermi che Di Matteo lo potesse battere ma ora che ci penso non c'è storia


----------



## The Ripper (5 Marzo 2013)

se entra solskijaer vincono


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Maddai sto real ha un fondoschiena dai CL loro


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2013)

11 contro 11 il Real non sarebbe mai passato


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Marzo 2013)

Rooney se mangiato il gol.


----------



## Frikez (5 Marzo 2013)

Rooney


----------



## The Ripper (5 Marzo 2013)

van scarsie


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Marzo 2013)

Bon stacco complimenti all'arbitro per aver rovinato una grande partita.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Il manchster nel complesso tra 2 partitae ha giocato molto meglio. Ma van persie ha sbgliato di tutto. Poi contro la fotuna non puoi farci niente è scritto il real deve vincere la 10 eima


----------



## Principe (5 Marzo 2013)

Kakà al di la di sto palo e' uno zombie che cammina . Mou e' uno che senza arbitri può vincere i campionati ma nn le champions


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Ma sto diego lopez?


----------



## Principe (5 Marzo 2013)

Rigore nn dato al Manchester mou fai veramente pena


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Marzo 2013)

mourinho non la vince, purtroppo la vincerà conte, sto real non può sculare per sempre


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Complimenti al Manchester meritava di passare il turno per le due partite, ma si sa le spagnole hanno la protezione divina come sempre


----------



## iceman. (5 Marzo 2013)

real borussia juve b.monaco son gia' ai quarti


----------



## juventino (5 Marzo 2013)

Mourinho sarà pure un grande allenatore, ma non si può negare che sia anche uno dei più fortunati della storia. Non mi stupirei se il Real quest'anno vincesse la decima.


----------



## Frikez (5 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma sto diego lopez?



Yashin ovviamente..andatevi a giocare la vittoria della CL del Real


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Marzo 2013)

Ennesima iper-ladrata europea a favore del Mou e partita potenzialmente fantastica gettata nel gabinetto.
Vergogna.



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Attenzione che le poche volte che è in serata è uno degli esterni più forte del Mondo.
> Potrebbe essere la carta vincente o perdente di Sir Alex



Tifo'o


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2013)

Partita rovinata dall'arbitro, peccato.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mourinho sarà pure un grande allenatore, ma non si può negare che sia anche uno dei più fortunati della storia. Non mi stupirei se il Real quest'anno vincesse la decima.



Assolutamente tutti a parlare di di matteo ma almeno quel chelsea è stato sfortunatissimo negli anni, giustamente l'anno scorso dovevano essere fortunati.

Ma mourinho è bravo ma ha chiaramente fatto il patto col diavolo.


----------



## 4312 (5 Marzo 2013)

Uno scempio


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ennesima iper-ladrata europea a favore del Mou e partita potenzialmente fantastica gettata nel gabinetto.
> Vergogna.
> 
> 
> ...



Infatti lo dicevamo noi  lo sapevo io sabato fece un partitone questa avrebbe cannata.


----------



## Emanuele (5 Marzo 2013)

Mourinho vincerà mai una CL senza rubare?


----------



## Jino (5 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mourinho sarà pure un grande allenatore, ma non si può negare che sia anche uno dei più fortunati della storia. Non mi stupirei se il Real quest'anno vincesse la decima.



Il mio stesso pensiero. Bravo ma anche dannatamente fortunato.


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Marzo 2013)

Arbitro di *****. Mi dispiace per lo United, che sia all'andata, ma anche in questa partita con un uomo in meno ha avuto sempre la testa alta. Che furto.


----------



## juventino (5 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Assolutamente tutti a parlare di di matteo ma almeno quel chelsea è stato sfortunatissimo negli anni, giustamente l'anno scorso dovevano essere fortunati.
> 
> Ma mourinho è bravo ma ha chiaramente fatto il patto col diavolo.



Se la vincesse quest'anno sarebbe la terza volta nella sua carriera che vince la Champions da sfavorito. Sarebbe pazzesco.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Marzo 2013)

Real fortunatissimo...meritava nettamente il Manchester
Ronaldo c'è sempre gol anche oggi


----------



## prd7 (5 Marzo 2013)

2 considerazioni: Il real è abbordabile, non ha gioco, però è forte individualmente. Una squadra organizzata lo mette seriamente in difficoltà.

Ho paura per il ritorno, non ci mettono niente a rovinarti una partita.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Fermate caressa ma che sta dicendo?


----------



## juventino (5 Marzo 2013)

Dispiace molto per Ferguson comunque. Per la seconda volta nella sua carriera subisce una beffa incredibile da Mou.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Marzo 2013)

Mourinho ha vinto due CL grazie ad arbitri e ad eventi al limite del mistico (vedasi vulcano Elajjddjsfbsfcoso),c'è poco da fare.
Comunque per noi gufacci meglio così,un avversario tosto in più per la Rube


----------



## Devil May Cry (5 Marzo 2013)

Uno schifo!!Furto allucinante da parte del Real!!Espulsione stra inventata e rigore netto nel finale non fischiato ad Evra!!

Son capace pure io di passare ai quarti giocando con una squadra di fenomeni e in più rubando!!
Stima per lo United schifo real...Squadra senza anima!


----------



## aklos (5 Marzo 2013)

ragazzi stiamoci attenti,
questa partita deve essere d'avviso....
il barcellona è una squadra protetta dagli arbitri...la uefa la vuole avanti in champions...
ho tanta paura che al ritorno il barca giocherà in 12.....


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mourinho ha vinto due CL grazie ad arbitri e ad eventi al limite del mistico (vedasi vulcano Elajjddjsfbsfcoso),c'è poco da fare.
> Comunque per noi gufacci meglio così,un avversario tosto in più per la Rube



Prendimi per pazzo ma avrei preferito lo united per la rube. La rube contro il real darebbe il 200%


----------



## Snake (5 Marzo 2013)

per la cronaca c'era anche un rigore nel finale, ladrata epocale


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Marzo 2013)

*Mou: "Ha perso la squadra migliore,non meritavamo di vincere"*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Marzo 2013)

c'era pure un rigore per il Real...mano di Rafael
st'arbitro ha fatto un casino


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Prendimi per pazzo ma avrei preferito lo united per la rube. La rube contro il real darebbe il 200%



In effetti....



Snake ha scritto:


> per la cronaca c'era anche un rigore nel finale, ladrata epocale



Esatto,è passato un po' in sordina per via del Nani-gate.


----------



## Devil May Cry (5 Marzo 2013)

Come ho detto io c'era un rigore su Evra e secondo giallo per Ramos!!
Segnatevi queste parole col cavolo che il Real vince la Champions quest'anno!!
Non giocano a calcio!!I calciatori del real giocano a chi c'è l'ha più lungo..Zero gioco di squadra!!

Spero che becchino il Borussia cosi ne prenderanno una bella rasata!!ladri schifosi!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (5 Marzo 2013)

Partita difficile da giudicare, fortemente compromessa dall'arbitro. Felice comunque per il Real, lo United può concentrarsi sul campionato, che ha praticamente già in tasca, e non è roba da poco!


----------



## SololaMaglia (5 Marzo 2013)

Stasera si ha avuto l'ennesima conferma del fatto che Kakà sia un giocatore finito, nel caso qualcuno avesse ancora qualche dubbio...


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Pero ragà vi potevate immaginare real e farca fuori agli ottavi poi pure il malaga e valencia? Non credo proprio


----------



## Frikez (5 Marzo 2013)

Manca un rigore per il Real, uno per lo United alla fine, il rosso ad Arbeloa nel primo tempo mentre il rosso di Nani è ovviamente senza senso.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2013)

Bella la ladrata del Real.Questi per me vincono la champions,il deretano di Mou comincia a venire alla luce.


----------



## Devil May Cry (5 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Bella la ladrata del Real.Questi per me vincono la champions,il deretano di Mou comincia a venire alla luce.



Non la vincono!!Se beccano il Borussia escono ai quarti!


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Marzo 2013)

mi spiace molto per lo united. 

uscire così è terribile.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Marzo 2013)

Roy Keane sta impazzito, ha detto che è stata giusta l'espulsione


----------



## juventino (5 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Bella la ladrata del Real.Questi per me vincono la champions,il deretano di Mou comincia a venire alla luce.



Secondo me o passano i quarti alla stesso modo di stasera andandola poi a vincere oppure escono miseramente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Marzo 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> mi spiace molto per lo united.
> 
> uscire così è terribile.



e noi lo sappiamo...una in semifinale e una ai quarti...sempre con la stessa squadra


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> e noi lo sappiamo...una in semifinale e una ai quarti...sempre con la stessa squadra



Derubati e dallo stesso squallido personaggio che dice di tifare Milan


----------



## Nivre (5 Marzo 2013)

Purtroppo il cu.lo di Mou non conosce limiti...c'è poco da fare. 

Vinceranno la decima


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Derubati e dallo stesso squallido personaggio che dice di tifare Milan



quanto lo odio Puyol


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Non la vincono!!Se beccano il Borussia escono ai quarti!



Beccheranno tipo il Porto e andranno avanti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Roy Keane sta impazzito, ha detto che è stata giusta l'espulsione



Ah beh,se lo dice il macellaio del 20° secolo,che meritava un'espulsione a partita,possiamo dormire sonni tranquilli.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beccheranno tipo il Porto e andranno avanti.



Esatto PORTO guarda caso.... un bel mettiamoci a 90 e via 

Sta cl sin dai sorteggi si sentiva aria di tarocco.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beccheranno tipo il Porto e andranno avanti.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



lol infatti ci sono rimasto...ricordo ancora il fallo su Holland


----------



## Devil May Cry (5 Marzo 2013)

Ancora parlate di culovic e non di ladrate??Siete assurdi eh!!
Ma poi avete visto come gioca il Real si o no??Una squadra che gioca cosi la Champions non la vince!!Soprattutto in un anno dove c'è un Bayern stra forte e un Borussia Dortumnd che insegna calcio!!Poi ci sta pure la Juve e il Milan se passiamo!!
Il Milan gioca meglio del Real,ha più gioco di squadra!!

Secondo me il Real se becca una squadra tra: Juve,Bayern,Borussia e magari anche Milan (se passiamo contro il Barca) esce ai quarti!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Ancora parlate di culovic e non di ladrate??Siete assurdi eh!!
> Ma poi avete visto come gioca il Real si o no??Una squadra che gioca cosi la Champions non la vince!!Soprattutto in un anno dove c'è un Bayern stra forte e un Borussia Dortumnd che insegna calcio!!Poi ci sta pure la Juve e il Milan se passiamo!!
> Il Milan gioca meglio del Real,ha più gioco di squadra!!
> 
> Secondo me il Real se becca una squadra tra: Juve,Bayern,Borussia e magari anche Milan (se passiamo contro il Barca) esce ai quarti!



il problema è che il Real non continuerà così...se vuole è capace di giocare a calcio come hanno fatto l'anno scorso contro il Bayern


----------



## Snake (5 Marzo 2013)

se è per quello faceva schifo pure il Chelsea l'anno scorso, abbiam visto come è andata a finire. Questo Real per quanto possa aver fatto pena e rubato col Manchester secondo me lo possono buttare fuori solo le due tedesche


----------



## Lollo interista (5 Marzo 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> se è per quello faceva schifo pure il Chelsea l'anno scorso, abbiam visto come è andata a finire. Questo Real per quanto possa aver fatto pena e rubato col Manchester secondo me lo possono buttare fuori solo le due tedesche



Vero


----------



## Devil May Cry (5 Marzo 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> se è per quello faceva schifo pure il Chelsea l'anno scorso, abbiam visto come è andata a finire. Questo Real per quanto possa aver fatto pena e rubato col Manchester secondo me lo possono buttare fuori solo le due tedesche




Si ma il Chelsea è stato un caso a parte!!Secondo me anche la Juve lo può battere a sto Real!!Per quanto non mi sia simpatico Antonio Conte c.aga in testa a Mourinho come allenatore...Mou ha una squadra di talenti ma giocano malissimo!!Il calcio è uno sport di squadra non è uno sport individuale!
Vedrete che alla fine avrò ragione io...Il Real non la vince la champions quest'anno!

Pure il Milan riuscirebbe a sbatter fuori quella squadra di fighette.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Marzo 2013)

Ci si pone il problema di un Real campione d'Europa, io credo, invece, che soltanto una tra queste tre la vincerà, nell'ordine: Bayern, Juve, Borussia.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Marzo 2013)

Ferguson sit down !! Ahahah quanto godo, vecchiaccio finito



Comunque questo Real non andrà lontano.


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2013)

Un Real del genere non credo possa andare lontano (poi magari si risollevano e vincono la Champions in scioltezza). Ma questa sera, in 11 contro 11, non sarebbero mai passati. Ed hanno rischiato parecchio anche in superiorità numerica.


----------



## Lollo interista (6 Marzo 2013)

Io il rosso non l'avrei dato,ma rivedendolo qualche volta devo dire che non è così scandaloso;è cmq un intevento molto scomposto e in Europa vengono puniti molto questi inteventi,tanto per intenderci....allora anche l'intervento di Pepe due anni fa allora non era da rosso


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2013)

Mourinho - "Non ha vinto la squadra migliore. E questo indipendentemente dalla decisione relativa all'espulsione". 
Cds


----------



## Re Ricardo (6 Marzo 2013)

Non è che Mourinho, con queste dichiarazioni, vuole aggraziarsi quelli del Manchester per il dopo Ferguson?


----------



## Lollo interista (6 Marzo 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Non è che Mourinho, con queste dichiarazioni, vuole aggraziarsi quelli del Manchester per il dopo Ferguson?


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Marzo 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Non è che Mourinho, con queste dichiarazioni, vuole aggraziarsi quelli del Manchester per il dopo Ferguson?



Io vorrei rivederlo alla guida dei Blues 





Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Ma poi avete visto come gioca il Real si o no??Una squadra che gioca cosi la Champions non la vince!!



Eh, vallo a spiegare al Chelsea 


In Champions contano tanto anche aiutini e fortuna





Admin ha scritto:


> Ma questa sera, in 11 contro 11, non sarebbero mai passati.



Mah, al momento dell'espulsione cominciavano a pressare parecchio, il gol sarebbe potuto scapparci, peccato davvero non poter sapere come sarebbe andata a finire


----------



## tamba84 (6 Marzo 2013)

ho visto un pò di partita,dicono arbitro disastroso.


----------



## tequilad (6 Marzo 2013)

In 11 contro 11 sarebbe passato lo United.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Marzo 2013)

Sir Alex. Infinito.


----------



## Pirate (6 Marzo 2013)

Secondo me senza espulsione andavano ai supplementari


----------



## pipporo (6 Marzo 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sir Alex. Infinito.



ormai e piu finito che infinito .


----------



## #Dodo90# (6 Marzo 2013)

Partita molto bella, ma falsata da un arbitraggio assolutamente non all'altezza. Indipendentemente dall'espulsione, il gol del Manchester era da annullare, c'era un rigore con espulsione a favore del Real ed un rigore per il Manchester.

In 11 vs 11 il Manchester è stato nettamente superiore (così come all'andata).


----------



## Hammer (6 Marzo 2013)

È segnata dai, la vincono loro. Il portoghese vince SEMPRE con gli aiutini


----------



## BB7 (6 Marzo 2013)

In 11 contro 11 non sarebbe passato lo United, ma *STAVA* passando lo United che è diverso.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (6 Marzo 2013)

Non vorrei che questi la vincono davvero. 
La fortuna è quella giusta.
Comunque spero di no.


----------



## Lollo interista (6 Marzo 2013)

Mourinho ha cu.lo,vero 

Ma _Jack Daniels _non mi pare proprio uno _spheegato _


----------

